# "The Steakager"



## inkjunkie

https://thesteakager.com/about-steakager/

Gimmick or?


----------



## bauchjw

Hmmmmm, you try it first and write a review!!! It's like my old Plt Sgt used to say,"Men, all of you are going out. Most of you ain't coming back!" 5 points if you name that movie.


----------



## bmudd14474

Im sure it works but I have seen methods that use salt and disposable pans. I also have used the dry bag system and it works great. I don't know that I would pay for that knowing that the salt method is out there and the dry bag system works great. With these 2 I can use any size meat. Looks like this unit your looking at would have limits as too the size of the meat you can place into it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

They neglect to say that Dry Aging involves loss. They give the impression you can stick a 3/4" Walmart Steak in there and 2 weeks later have an 1 1/2" of Prime Restaurant Quality NY Strip. Try that and the result will be less than a 1/2" of Jerky. The best result comes from dry aging whole cuts, Primals or Sides where enzymes perform the magic inside and there is just a little surface waste to be trimmed...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke

$200 for a box that takes space in your fridge? One can buy a new mini fridge for less - that works for beef aging.


----------



## chad e

Movie ... "dazed and confused"


----------



## bauchjw

Chad E said:


> Movie ... "dazed and confused"


A little older than that....Emilio Estevez Was in it.


----------



## mikeschildt

I got a steakager about a month ago. I'm about 15 days into a 45 day bone in ribeye. This unit is legit as far as I'm concerned and from what I've seen. I personally know 1 person that has one, he actually now has 2, he told me about it and I got one. I have not eaten a steak yet from it but based on everything I've seen come from them from members of their page it looks like an awesome unit. The price will pay for itself on the first couple roasts you do if you buy dry aged meat which is usually around $25 lb. I'll be happy to share any info I have if anyone's interested. 













image.jpeg



__ mikeschildt
__ Jun 13, 2016


----------



## jasper7

bauchjw said:


> A little older than that....Emilio Estevez Was in it.


Mighty Ducks?


----------



## mr t 59874

bauchjw said:


> Hmmmmm, you try it first and write a review!!! It's like my old Plt Sgt used to say,"Men, all of you are going out. Most of you ain't coming back!" 5 points if you name that movie.


Pork Chop Hill would be my guess.


----------



## mr t 59874

What a piece of crap that thing is. I couldn't even finish the video. 12 day's fffffftttt.

Here are some examples how to dry age for real.

"Ugly Duckling" Dry Aged - Salt Crusted - Prime Rib Roast - Q/View     Dry-Aged Prime Rib Roast & Steaks + Illustrations & Comments from Multiple SMF Members

Mr T


----------



## mikeschildt

So you decided by a video you didn't watch that it's a piece of crap? Tell me why.


----------



## mr t 59874

mikeschildt said:


> So you decided by a video you didn't watch that it's a piece of crap? Tell me why.


Certainly, although this is my opinion only. 

I did watch most of the video, just saw no need to watch it to the end.

It is common knowledge that when dry aging beef that it takes a minimum of 21 days before a flavor change begins. Prior to that, it is only tenderizing.

It takes a good amount of space up in the fridge when all is needed is a rack within a cooling unit with good air circulation. Most modern day refrigerators do that. I you have enough room for the unit, you have enough room to age one without it.

I am certain that your roast will turn out fine after 45 days in your unit but you could have reached the same results without having to purchase the unit.

T


----------



## SmokinAl

You don't need one, you can dry age beef right in your own refrigerator.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ustrations-comments-from-multiple-smf-members

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke

That video is actually not a great tool to pitch the product. Shows a short aging, with no crust removed. That is dried beef not dry aged beef. I saw pictures of a prime rib on their blog, aged 45 days. Different story. That is dry aged.

I am sure the box works. But if I spend 200$ it will be on a fridge that allows me  to age large cuts.

MikeS,
Looking forward to your finished product in a month.


----------



## bauchjw

Chad E said:


> Movie ... "dazed and confused"






Jasper7 said:


> Mighty Ducks?






Mr T 59874 said:


> Pork Chop Hill would be my guess.



It was Dazed and Confused. I was thinking Men at Work, but some guys at work set me straight. Sorry for hijacking your thread InkJunkie!


----------



## eatmypork

It looks like it would work but I wouldn't pay that. I have had no problems with letting meat age in the fridge. Most my steaks sit in the fridge for a minimum of 3 hours before I grill them. I planned on getting a separate fridge that was going to be dedicated to strickly aging meat!


----------



## mikeschildt

Obviously you do realize 3 hours in the refrigerator is not aged right? Doing it in a refrigerator for 45 days like I am will most certainly put you in the hospital.


----------



## eatmypork

Oh I know. In my opinion I think it helps the meat absorb the rub and smoke better IMHO. I am not the most knowledgeable but have been cooking  as living since I was 22, and prefeR that over just seasoning and putting on the grill. 

 I am not knocking it and if I find a deal on one I would probably pick it up. I am sure that when done you'll have your meat butter and look forward to seeing the pictures![emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## mr t 59874

mikeschildt said:


> Doing it in a refrigerator for 45 days like I am will most certainly put you in the hospital.


By the way, welcome to the forum.

It may seem that we are against what you are doing when in fact we are attempting to let you and others know, you could obtain the same results without purchasing special equipment.

Did you take the time to see observe the following?   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ustrations-comments-from-multiple-smf-members

The entire purpose of putting the thread together was to show how easy it is to dry age beef without having to purchase special equipment.

Mr T


----------



## eatmypork

Thanks Mr. T, I will be trying that soon and will post pics.


----------



## mr t 59874

EatMyPork said:


> Thanks Mr. T, I will be trying that soon and will post pics.


----------



## eatmypork

I am sure I will have some for you thanks!


----------



## mkfgts1

I want to try this after having a horrible experience with the bag by UMai.


----------



## mr t 59874

You sound insistent on trying a gimmick. Why not try one of these proven methods? 

Dry-Aged Prime Rib Roast & Steaks + Illustrations & Comments from Multiple SMF Members


----------



## jb510

IMG_7491.JPG



__ jb510
__ Jul 10, 2017






Just got my SteakAger in the mail. Did not come put together like I seen in other people  videos  and pics. It came in a post office 2 day box. I'm going to give it a try and see if it's worth the money to me. I eat at a lot of great steak houses and  definitely know where the quality level should be. I'm going to do 45 days. I will definitely post my results.


----------

